# Thanks to medical staff in Khandahar



## Bigmac (12 Jan 2007)

An email was forwarded to me today about an injured Royal Marine who was treated by Canadian Forces medical personnel at the Kandahar field hospital in Dec.  In it the sister of the British troop had written an email to PAFFO on her brother's behalf.  Her brother and a few other troops had been injured and air evac'ed to Kandahar airfield. Her brother and his friends were extremely impressed by the care they received and the professionalism of the medical personnel. These British troops are now huge fans of the Canadian Forces and are spreading the word to their peers. 
    I know most of the medical pers in Afghanistan but kudos to all medical staff in Kandahar!  You make us proud.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Jan 2007)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## kj_gully (12 Jan 2007)

Is it top secret? It was sent thru the public affairs chain... how bout posting the letter?


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2007)




----------



## Bigmac (12 Jan 2007)

> Is it top secret? It was sent thru the public affairs chain... how bout posting the letter



     I would love to post the email on this forum but my COC said no. I am sure the PAFFO 1 ASG Edmonton will get the full story out to the general public soon as the originating email was only received 10 Jan .


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2007)

+100 to all the medical staff in the "Sand Box" you are doing us proud there.


----------



## military granny (12 Jan 2007)

As much as I think all the men and women ( or to me the boys and girls) that sign on the dotted line to serve our country are heroes, I have always said our medical members are the unsung heroes. 

To our medics, whether you are on a military base or out playing in the sand I applaud you all for all the hard work you do. Thank You for looking after our boys and girls.


----------



## Fraser.g (19 Jan 2007)

As one of the many staff working in the Role 3 that day, It is my honor and privilege to serve and assist the troops out side the wire in Afg.
I will pass the link to this thread on to those still over in the sand box that do not frequent this forum.

GF


----------



## xo31@711ret (20 Jan 2007)

Good to hear, well done   

-gerry


----------



## Bigmac (13 Feb 2007)

> February 2007 vol 8 No. 1
> 
> 
> Thanks to the staff at the Canadian-led Multinational Medical Unit in Kandahar
> ...


http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/health/news_pubs/engraph/Bulletin_Feb07_Kudos_e.asp
     
    The story finally now posted on Health Services site bulletins.


----------



## Bigmac (13 Feb 2007)

Sorry folks, for those of you who only have access to internet here is the link to health services news bulletins.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/news_pubs/engraph/Bulletin_Feb07_Kudos_e.asp


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Feb 2007)

Nice account. The medical staff does an outstanding job in a tough environment.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Feb 2007)

BZ to all of the Health Services folks who are doing their business.


----------



## Fraser.g (14 Feb 2007)

As a side note, 
A friend of mine is an artist who did a bit of a sketch of me at the Role 3.

Hope you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Bigmac (14 Feb 2007)

> Subject: RE: Kudos to Kandahar
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...



      Above is the initial response to Miss Evans from PAFFO. Again I am glad the story is finally out for the general public. It is important to share the great things that our troops are doing.

      That is a great portrait Grant. Your friend is quite the artiste! Hope you've framed it and put it on your wall of fame?!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2007)

I'd like to add to this somewhat similar but different but thank the American medical flight crews that have done an awesome job getting our guys back to the medical attention they need in the best/safest possible speed.


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Feb 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> I'd like to add to this somewhat similar but different but thank the American medical flight crews that have done an awesome job getting our guys back to the medical attention they need in the best/safest possible speed.



+1  

Every aspect of care from Kandahar to Germany to Canada is Awesome... All the flight crews included (US and Canadian)

The US crews kept me well sedated, and the Canadian crew gave me chocolates when we landed in Toronoto (it was the day after my B-Day)...  And the Hospitals (Kandahar, Germany) were amazing... even had German Beer for my B-day.

I can't thank everyone involved enough.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Feb 2007)

Thanks what it be. But without you guys out in the field doing your job, we would not have one to do behind you. 

We don't thank you for doing a good job. No thanks required for doing ours.


----------

